# Hidden Ice Dangers!!!!!!!!!



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

The change in ice conditions over the last 3 days just became even more dangerous after last nite's snow covering.......Fished a couple of evenings ago with Icebucket on a local lake and we navigated around lots of suspect areas......color changes/open old holes(with seepage)/ cracks/ and just soft surface changes.......Most of these obstacles were visual in nature.....THEY JUST SEND MESSAGES YOUR EYES TRANSLATE INTO DANGER SIGNALS!!!!!! This morning totally new game......Fresh coat (however light) of snow now makes all seem equal in nature......I guess I decided to write this more for the newer icer's to our site than experienced long timers....And contrary to popular belief.... using a spud bar dosen't EXEMPT anyone from getting into trouble on the ice......Hitting it with a spud isn't the same as weight application per square foot.....It fore warns you of thinner or soft applications..... but weight bearing break thru's can surprise even the most experienced ice anglers.......Plus one can walk and spud while his partner follows in his tracks.....only to find that the first weight placed on that surface can fracture the ice but allow that person to pass safely and then the weight of the second person finishes the job and in ya go........THIS IS THE MOST DANGEROUS TIME OF THE ICE FISHING SEASON.....Cause guy's want to try and get just one more trip in.... to finish up their season. They lay boards over weak shoreline ice and open water and are tickled pink... they found away on to the seemingly thicker ice......which can hold the real danger.....I now won't go on the ice without my ARTIC ARMOUR FLOATION SUIT, any time of the season ......Same said for my friends that now also wear them. But even that dosen't make me invincible......Just up's my chances for survival.......and thats what I wrote this about...Great old saying goes..... WHEN IN DOUBT...DONT (it works).......... Want to see all you great guy's here next season...jON sR.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Thank You Jon for this very important message!
It's always great to learn from guys that have ice fished
a long time? I'm new to ice fishing this year as you know,
And any helpful information that can save your life is really
appreciated!!!!!

Tom


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

good post! Myself and a friend hung it up when the wind came into ohio..I grew up on the portage lakes, and been fishing for 30 years now thru the ice....I have had a couple wet as$ in my day...not worth it...find a spillway!


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

There were pickup truck sized open water areas at Pymatuning Lake that skimmed over Friday and Saturday night. Without the snow these areas were obvious and you could walk around them. With the snow one could easily walk into oblivion. You could get on the ice near shore but it was busted up and thin in some spots. The ice generally away from the problem "spots was 10-14" So the lake lost about 6" overall from the thaw. Be careful out there or don't go if you don't know what you are doing!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ya..these conditions are tricky...we went to Conny you cant really see where the holes are...and with DUMB PEOPLE that drill 2 10" holes and punch the middle out, you can put a leg through....dumb, dumb dumb...


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

be careful guys. i feel safer on 3" in december than 12" now. warm weather lets air bubbles get in the ice, and it's more like slush. i've heard of guys breaking through 12" of it.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I decided this past weekend to hang it up for the year. Just not worth taking a chance. It's no fun when you have to be worrying about every step.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> I decided this past weekend to hang it up for the year. Just not worth taking a chance. It's no fun when you have to be worrying about every step.


Im really split with this decision...I think that this week will really determine it...Its not a bad idea it really get ready sore softwater...i, not ready :arrogant:


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> I decided this past weekend to hang it up for the year. Just not worth taking a chance. It's no fun when you have to be worrying about every step.


Yep, yep! Just finished putting my ice stuff away and dug the Steelhead rod out of its Winter home. Re-spool and rig up ole girl and get her ready for the Spring run!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Im really split with this decision...I think that this week will really determine it...Its not a bad idea it really get ready sore softwater...i, not ready :arrogant:


When I was young, I did many foolish things.... and then I got older.... and still do foolish things! Just don't feel like Drowning this year...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Was out on Skeeter this mornin. Pretty solid and the top 3in is new ice! Little slushy but still a good 10in. Was alot of water runnin in some of the feeders. Looks like the water come up too.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well it is 9:30 PM and we have a ton of snow on the ground..Now it is truley an unsafe idea to venture on the ice...Soft Spots...Drilled Holes ,,and Cracks will be invisable to the eye..Day temps are up and down...:C


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

spent this past Saturday on a small pond with Snag fishing on 4 to 5 inches of soft ice! Never had any saftey issuses other than getting on or off the lake but I got to thinking after the day was over,I have four kids and a wife might be time to start being a little smarter about these things!Time for me to hang it up for the season,Ohio river here I come!


----------



## Fishin' Buddy (Jan 6, 2011)

I decided it was time to contact the storage marina, and set up a time to pick up the boat. Although sad the Ice Season was over (for me) about 2 weeks ago, can't wait for early spring...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Lots of wise words. Whether you're experienced or otherwise, mistakes do get made, good judgement is a misnomer when it comes to ice. 
I didn't put my ice gear away yet, just haven't gotten to it. But....I did change tactics already. Started fishing the Ohio River. Do alot better there now as compared to the past month ice fishing.


----------



## fathead45 (Feb 18, 2011)

very good words john, haven been done on the hard stuff for a week now. just didnt want to have to worry about falling thru. been getting soft water stuff ready now


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Where at on the Ohio River are you fishing? Down by the power plant locks? Never been there, would like to try for some saugers....Thanks


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

It's not a far drive to several out of state lakes with safe ice..if you're itching to fish, make some plans and get out there! I'm excited for softwater season but not ready to hang up the auger just yet


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a picture of a hidden ice danger that i stepped into today: at first i was just like what the hell is happening. thats a 6" hole with about 3" of ice underneath maybe 8" of water and a crust of snow/ice. i had to see what it was, not safe but you can see my finger marks.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I saw 8 or so people on East fishing yesterday, so i gave it a try too, we found a few of those old hole ankle twisters like hardwaterfan posted. The good clear ice was 8+ still, but the slush on top made for some tough walking. That was my last hurrah for the season(again).


----------

